# email db software?



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 14, 2008)

I have 12, 13 or more years of email in MS Outlook archives. Is there any kind of database or other software that this could be exported to which can be better at preserving it and searching it. I often think I remember finding something out once, and then I can't find it and neither do I remember the resolution (sad shape am I). I think maybe something is better than the Outlook searching feature.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 14, 2008)

1. Do you actually use Outlook or Outlook Express?
2. When you talk about "preserving" your e-mail are you concerned about losing it? I recommend backing all your data up on your local machine using a service like Mozy Online Backup: Simple, Automatic, Secure
3. If your main concern is being able to search your e-mail better you can use this tool: Google Desktop - Features

I hope this helps.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Rich,
I do backups to USB drives with Acronis. It is just better access I want. Easier searching may suffice. Is it Google Desktop free? And is it true desktop, Google won't come snooping? As I say, the searching looks of use, but for long term I wonder about a better means of storing and categorizing, etc.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 14, 2008)

Chris,

What you want is X1. It is *by far* the best search program that is out there. I think the "non-networked drive" version is free. Go and check it out. It is awesome. I use it all the time, and can find what I need from a couple of GB of emails (I have about 10 years saved, both personal and work). I use it all the time.

X1 - Unified, Actionable Search


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Fred!


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 14, 2008)

X1 does look interesting. I found the place on their site where they talk about it being free. Basically you download the trial version and it expires in 30 days, but remains functional for Outlook:

Download the X1 Professional Client

I've been using Google Desktop, but I allow it to index only certain things and I don't let it index automatically. I'm not sure if it sends info to google or not, but I'm careful not to let it index confidential files. I'm on a lawyer-tech board and so far nobody has raised the issue (many have recommended it). I find it workable and useful, but I still don't quite trust them.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 14, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> X1 does look interesting. I found the place on their site where they talk about it being free. Basically you download the trial version and it expires in 30 days, but remains functional for Outlook:
> 
> Download the X1 Professional Client
> 
> I've been using Google Desktop, but I allow it to index only certain things and I don't let it index automatically. I'm not sure if it sends info to google or not, but I'm careful not to let it index confidential files. I'm on a lawyer-tech board and so far nobody has raised the issue (many have recommended it). I find it workable and useful, but I still don't quite trust them.



Yes. X1 is far superior to Google Desktop Search. You can decide what you want searched, whether content or names only. So you can find just about any file, in addition to emails.

I've never seen anything to rival it.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks, Fred. I'm downloading it.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes; agreed. Thanks very much Fred. I uninstalled Google dt (sorry Rich). This is really what I want and it allows me to add the other pst files to include. Takes a while to index a decade and a half of emails though!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey, don't worry about offending me. I don't use Google Deut. I've actually started using GMail so much that I usually search there first anyway. Thanks for the tip on X1 actually.

I do recommend offsite backup for your important files. Pretty soon I'm also going to help you set up Google Apps for your e-mail addresses.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 14, 2008)

Rich, who do you recommend for off site backup; and is it constant update or how do these things work?
x1 is pretty great. Exactly what I need to find some well hidden away old emails.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 14, 2008)

Personally, for my computer files I use Mozy Online Backup: Simple, Automatic, Secure It installs on your computer, you select the files you want backed up and it takes care of the rest. It's a month by month service and "technically" offers unlimited storage for the files on your computer hard drive. I have about 80GB of files backed up.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 14, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Personally, for my computer files I use Mozy Online Backup: Simple, Automatic, Secure It installs on your computer, you select the files you want backed up and it takes care of the rest. It's a month by month service and "technically" offers unlimited storage for the files on your computer hard drive. I have about 80GB of files backed up.




I thought JungleDisk looked interesting. It's pretty cheap:


JungleDisk - Reliable online storage powered by Amazon S3 â„¢ - Jungle Disk


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 14, 2008)

A little stutter there, huh?


victorbravo said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, for my computer files I use Mozy Online Backup: Simple, Automatic, Secure It installs on your computer, you select the files you want backed up and it takes care of the rest. It's a month by month service and "technically" offers unlimited storage for the files on your computer hard drive. I have about 80GB of files backed up.
> ...





victorbravo said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, for my computer files I use Mozy Online Backup: Simple, Automatic, Secure It installs on your computer, you select the files you want backed up and it takes care of the rest. It's a month by month service and "technically" offers unlimited storage for the files on your computer hard drive. I have about 80GB of files backed up.
> ...


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah, and I tried to delete it too! That didn't work either. 

For some reason it was locking on the upload for the comment. . . . the comment. . . .comment....


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 14, 2008)

Jungledisk may or may not be cheaper depending on how much you have to back up. For me, Jungledisk would be more expensive.


----------

